# Any WIS's here?



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

WIS stands for Watch Idiot Savant

apart from TTs, I have a passion for watches, being the proud owner of three Breitlings:

Aerospace
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... ab0278.jpg 
Old Navitimer
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... a5031b.jpg 
SuperOcean Professional
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sra ... 39c620.jpg

Anyone else share my enthusiasm for quality watches? If so, what do you have?

Omega, TAG Heuer, Patek Phillippe, Rolex ..... ?

Marco


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ah......bet u can't tell the time.


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

No problem - there's a digital clock in the car


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

but is it still on gmt ??? ;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I have to say I dont share your passion, but there was a really interesting suppliment in the FT last week on Watches and jewellery.

Talked about the exclusive end of the market where people are paying 250K for a handmade watch and gave write-ups on some of the unheard of brands that the 'officianados' go after.

As for 11 Million for a Patek Philip (highest price ever for a watch).....well I think I could think of lots of things I would rather spend the money on (and I guess a TT wouldn't be on the list - sorry!)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Whilst I'm not mad keen on watches I do look to see what people are wearing.

I have a Breitling Headwind which I adore, can't see me building up a collection though, I hope this one will last me for life.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

GMT Master II for me. with an all black bezel. http://www.rolex.com/oyster/big/a16710-pr-ac-oy-ad-bi-no.jpg,

I wanted one for many years, always liked watches but now that I have the one I want I tend not to look anymore.... ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

my watch collection consists of several timex and casio ones  [smiley=jester.gif]...i will get my coat then


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Trade up to NEXT watches...you'll never regret it and can always pass them on to your grandchildren.....thats my plan anyway :-[


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I bought this watch when the auto-relay kinetics first came out. It is not up to the standard of your watch but I love the styling of this watch. Also, you never have to wind it up! 










phoTToniq


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Ive got a really old Omega pilots watch from WW2, it was my Dads, still looks cool. 8)

Im thinking of getting an Omega Speedmaster, one version was used by NASA as the Moon Watch, I think they look great and hold their value well too  

These watches truly reflect the watchmakers art, no quartz movements just pure craftmanship.


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

> Im thinking of getting an Omega Speedmaster,


I've also contemplated the Speedmaster - the version I particularly like is the Broad Arrow - white face with Blue Markers and Hands:
http://www.omegawatches.com/lux-example ... 512000.jpg

However, the TT has just used up all my 'fun money' for the moment, so I may have to wait awhile. :'(

Marco


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

> It is not up to the standard of your watch but I love the styling of this watch
> 
> phoTToniq


Nice looking watch - I do think the Seiko Kinetic range is a cut above the average high street store watch.

Marco


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

No-one has mentioned the very desirable Fossil TT watches.

I only wear mine when I'm driving the TT, the rest of the time I make do with a common or garden Rolex Submariner.

I used to look at a lot of watches because they are fascinating instruments, but a bit like Carlos, ever since having bought the Rolex I haven't looked at any others.

Got waht I want and it will last a life time.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Intersting comment from Jeweller...

My friend was trying to get a 2nd hand Rolex preferable a Submariner...

The response from the jeweller was "only from a cold dead wrist sir"

Very desirable watches and always hold their money because of above comment. He did go on to say that gold ones, no problem, people fall on hard times and sell the Â£10k watch on their wrist but not the sports steel ones...

Jason


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> I used to look at a lot of watches ...


The I realised the error of my ways and started collecting whiskeys and TT memorabilia. These 2 hobies cannot be enjoyed at the same time.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Breitling SuperOcean.

I have thought about buying another. But then I thought, what's the point? The only concession I made to that is that I bought a (relatively) cheap very plain, square faced, balck-strapped Armani watch to wear with suits as the Breitling is too big and clumsy and most time I can't even fasten a shirt cuff over the top of it.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Gunner - your Omega watch is totally timeless (in a positive way). It looks really modern and will never look dated in my humble opinion (ok im not trying to write these puns on purpose!).


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

A Seamaster professional.

Had it 3 years and it's been back to Switzland twice now. Hence I wouldn't recommend Omega.

:-/


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Yep and I have a love for Breitlings also.

I have Aerospace, started off life exactly the same as yours, but just had a two tone titanium bracelet fitted.

I have a B2 in all steel with white face. I haev a green shark (i think its shark) bracelet for it, but it has a deployment buckle and I dont liek the buckle much so went back to steel bracelet.

I also haev a Pluton, this is white face with blue leather strap and standard buckle. This is my favourite of the three, I guess it is about 8 years old now and they dont make them anymore so dont see too many of them.

Next on my shopping list is one of the anniversary models that is about in the shops now, but cannot decide which model.


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

Shao_khan - nice collection. Any pictures of the Pluton?

Just thumbing through my Breitling catalogue - I've spotted just the thing if you're after an anniversary special edition : Navitimer QP in Platinum - a mere snip at Â£49,630


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Tag 2000 Chrono Automatic over 10 years old, only ever seen one other on a wrist of a barman in LA. The annual service costs are a bitch though.

Oh yeah and a Breitling my sister gave me, don't know what it's called but no it's not a girls one.

Oh yeah, an Omega De Ville which I need to get spruced up any suggestions?
I'd love to own more watches but it's an expensive business.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Interesting watches can be found here:

http://www.freenet.de/tools/leiste/?que ... 2Find.html


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

you can see the pluton here:
http://www.thingswebuy.com/cgi-bin/db.c ... &cat=Watch


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

me got Tag Heuer 6000 Series Automatic Chronograph

Think it's 6000 anyway, think they've stopped doing now methinks

Got it for 19th bday

cheers

Jam


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Not sure anyone could go wrong with this site ;D

http://www.swisswatchworld.com/

Jason


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

> Not sure anyone could go wrong with this site ;D
> 
> http://www.swisswatchworld.com/
> 
> Jason


Beware - the watches on the above site look like they are fakes - not originals. If you compare the pictures of each model to the images on the manufacturers' sites you will quickly spot the difference.

I thought it best to mention this as I couldn't see anything on the site saying that they are copies.

As a general rule you would not find a genuine new (or used) Breitling, or any of the other brands at anything like these prices - even on the Internet.

However, if you are looking for a look-alike and are not too concerned about it not being that close a copy, go for it.

IMHO though - I wouldn't feel comfortable with anything other than the real thing.

Marco


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

The site is definatley for using their words "Replica" Watches...

When you go into the Rolex bit there is a buyers guide on good and bad replica's

http://www.swisswatchworld.com/DELUXEquestion.htm

Jason


----------

